# Do you love Deborah Lippmann polish?



## Puppers1 (Apr 8, 2013)

*I LOVE "MERMAID'S DREAM"! *




 Also, I just stopped biting my nails 3 months ago after 15 years of biting!! Woohoo!


----------



## shabs (Apr 8, 2013)

Very pretty!! I really like her polishes.  I'm wearing modern love atm.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

I love them! And that one is on my wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Apr 8, 2013)

That is so pretty!!!


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 8, 2013)

I love their polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fiance bought me Nefertiti and I'm in love with them both &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 8, 2013)

I love Mermaid's Dream! It's such a gorgeous shade. Let's go Crazy is fun, too, but the base is so dark and almost a bit...murky.


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a few of hers and I adore them. Congrats on no more biting.


----------



## Illy Ema (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love their polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fiance bought me Nefertiti and I'm in love with them both &lt;3


 This is Deborah Lippmann Nefertiti, more swatches on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## doreajoy (Apr 23, 2013)

I love all my Deborah Lippmann Polishes! I'm wearing Sweet Dreams right now! I have 11 in total  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you seen the new line of Mermaid colors? I got the purple one, Do The Mermaid &lt;3 it's awesome!


----------



## AmandaM (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a sick freak when it comes to Deborah Lippmann polishes...  I love them all SO MUCH!!!!  I'm wearing Mermaids Dream right now ... but just yesterday I got Ray Of Light and the Holographic glitter is so amazing in it I can't wait to wear it...  I'm also a recovering nail bitter for many years and for just the past few months I've been getting my nails in shape and since I've always been a color lover type of person I've focused it all on my nails... so much fun...  love what I've been missing....   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 6, 2013)

Nice color. Loooking good on on your nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IsabellasMommy (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Puppers1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I LOVE "MERMAID'S DREAM"! *
> 
> ...


 So Cute!! I Love this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tipsbymerry (May 14, 2013)

I have a Deborah Lippmann staccato and just love in it.


----------



## sharjeel (May 16, 2013)

nice nails and color,happy to hear you stopped biting nails


----------



## mspocket (Jun 1, 2013)

your nails look amazing! I just bought mermaid's dream yesterday and just used it earlier...I'm obsessed with it too


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 27, 2013)

I had to share this with my nail ladies.....  there is a groupon in Jacksonville fl for a Mini-Pedi and the person doing them uses Deborah Lippmann products I was reading the description and came across this......

"She enhances her signature manicures with a light hand and arm massage and a light coat of Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl moisturizing cream. She begins her signature pedicures with a consultation before sloughing away dull skin with a foot scrub and finishing off each nailcare session with brushstrokes of Deborah Lippmann nail lacquer, which is *free of toluene, formaldehyde, mayonnaise, and other harmful chemicals*. Before appointments, clients may recline on a designer white sofa and photosynthesize while soaking in the natural sunlight streaming in through the large windows."

MAYONNAISE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! is this in issue with nail polish that I was unaware of???? 

I have never used and Deborah polish and was thinking about signing up for this because it is $35 for a mani-pedi too bad it is almost 2 hours from where I live


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 27, 2013)

> I had to share this with my nail ladies.....Â  there is a groupon in Jacksonville fl for a Mini-Pedi and the person doing them uses Deborah Lippmann products I was reading the description and came across this...... "She enhances her signature manicures with a light hand and arm massage and a light coat of Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl moisturizing cream. She begins her signature pedicures with a consultation before sloughing away dull skin with a foot scrub and finishing off each nailcare session with brushstrokes of Deborah Lippmann nail lacquer, which is *free of toluene, formaldehyde, mayonnaise, and other harmful chemicals*. Before appointments, clients may recline on a designer white sofa and photosynthesize while soaking in the natural sunlight streaming in through the large windows." MAYONNAISE?!?!?!?!?!?!?! is this in issue with nail polish that I was unaware of????Â  I have never used and Deborah polish and was thinking about signing up for this because it is $35 for a mani-pedi too bad it is almost 2 hours from where I live


 That's a groupon thing. There are always funny little things like that in all their descriptions.


----------



## mspocket (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to share this with my nail ladies.....  there is a groupon in Jacksonville fl for a Mini-Pedi and the person doing them uses Deborah Lippmann products I was reading the description and came across this......
> 
> ...






Well thank GOD it's free of *mayonnaise and other harmful chemicals*. Phew! Anyway, that seems like a long drive for a mani-pedi, but it could totally be worth it since you get to *photosynthesize* in the waiting room.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mspocket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------

